# SV Tri Tip Smoked



## sandyut (Sep 6, 2020)

this was an experiment / first attempt.

Rubbed with my coffee/espresso rub, SV 6 hours at 130.  then removed the drippings re-bagged and to the refrigerator overnight.  Added more rub, then smoked at 225 to 130, gave it a quick once over with the torch.  then rest 15 minutes. the side was a radish, red onion, jalapeno, avocado salad dressed with sesame iol and white balsamic. sauted mushrooms in tallow and added the SV drippings to make a gravy. the beef was prefect for my taste, juicy, tender and flavorful. the wife loved it and this was likely the most rare beef i ever saw her eat (that is a big win). the beef looks dark from the coffee and the torch. 

Another must make again!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 6, 2020)

I'd hurt myself with some of that. Looks great!
JIm


----------



## IH 1026 (Sep 6, 2020)

Nicely done. That salad even looks good, and I'm no rabbit food person.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 6, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> I'd hurt myself with some of that.


I think I did...  bahaha


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow looks like something on a food magazine!!!
The crust looks great


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks perfect!  Did it pick up much smoke flavor?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2020)

OMG that looks fantastic!!!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 6, 2020)

That is artwork right there. Y U M. . .


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 6, 2020)

Lordy lordy Dave!! You are on a roll my friend. That looks stunning. Perfection personified and served up in grand fashion. Excellent job sir.

Robert


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 6, 2020)

Wowzer that looks great! Beautiful plate bud.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 6, 2020)

Very nice .


----------



## sandyut (Sep 7, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Did it pick up much smoke flavor?


just enough.  this was not a large TT, and cooked pretty quick.  I have dome them at lower temps and stretched the cook time.  But I liked this way better.  TT is so tasty, just the hint was perfect.


----------



## jdmb560 (Sep 22, 2020)

First let me say my desk is now covered in drool that looks amazing!!
How would you compare the tenderness to just a standard smoked tri tip? And would you be willing to share your coffee rub recipe?


----------

